# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποιηση

## Don_cheppe

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Εδω και δύο χρόνια σχεδόν βιώνω έντονα μέσα στη μέρα αίσθημα αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποιησης ενναλαξ το οποίο με έχει κουράσει πολυ.Η μνήμη μου είναι επηρεασμένη έχω αρκετό άγχος και ένα βάρος μέσα μου ψυχολογικό τα οποία με δυσκολεύουν πάρα πολύ στη καθημερινότητα μου.Υπαρχει κάποιος που έχει περάσει κάτι αντίστοιχο και αν ναι πώς κατάφερε να το νικήσει;Παίρνω σεροξατ 40mg και μισό ταβορ.Ευχαριστω

----------

